# Balls Only...



## th62 (May 17, 2015)

I thought some might be interested in yet another ball turner, I’ve been working on this one off and on for a few days, on paper at least, this is what I ended up with. 

I wanted a tool I could just mount in the tool post rather than one that sits on top of the cross slide. I also wanted one that sat behind the work so I could get a better view, although it can be used at front as well, you just have to remove the handle, change the cutting head to the other end of the base and re attach the handle. 

Once mounted on the tool post, the compound is set parallel to the bed and to the rear of the cross slide. After measuring the length of the cutting bit to give the right diameter ball, wind the cross slide forward until the cutting tip is central to the work and lock off the cross slide - this in effect sets the cutting tool height 

Using the carriage bring the tool up to touch the beginning of the work and lock off then wind the compound out a little and start cutting, advancing the compound with each pass until you reach the front off the work again, hey presto – Balls!

I also tried it on a piece of acrylic to make a convex lens, that also worked well. I set the diameter limit at 50mm, I can’t imagine wanting bigger balls than that!

In the design stage I realized it did have one peculiarity; but, I decided I could live with that peculiarity if the trade off was a tool that was so simple and easy to use.

I don't really use that rug as a swarf tray, it's just that whenever I take a photo of something on the lathe It's very difficult to make out detail. The lathe is right next to a window covered in sarlon which gives a funny greeny/bluey sort of light, the rug is just there to provide a better backdrop.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 17, 2015)

th62 said:


> I wanted a tool I could just mount in the tool post rather than one that sits on top of the cross slide. I also wanted one that sat behind the work so I could get a better view, although it can be used at front as well, you just have to remove the handle, change the cutting head to the other end of the base and re attach the handle.
> 
> Once mounted on the tool post, the compound is set parallel to the bed and to the rear of the cross slide. After measuring the length of the cutting bit to give the right diameter ball, wind the cross slide forward until the cutting tip is central to the work and lock off the cross slide - this in effect sets the cutting tool height
> 
> In the design stage I realized it did have one peculiarity; but, I decided I could live with that peculiarity if the trade off was a tool that was so simple and easy to use.


A clever idea, turning around a horizontal axis rather than a vertical axis.  It eliminates a problem many of us have when using the compound as the pivot with not being able to back the compound  far enough to use the stock tool post.


----------



## Rangemaster1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Excellent idea.  Way to think outside the box.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 14, 2015)

Great idea, gonna have to steal that one. Mike


----------



## auto.pilot (Aug 2, 2015)

I really like this.  exactly what I was hoping to find using the tool post. 

Can you expand on this comment? 


th62 said:


> In the design stage I realized it did have one peculiarity; but, I decided I could live with that peculiarity if the trade off was a tool that was so simple and easy to use.


----------



## Holescreek (Aug 2, 2015)

So you have to reach across the top of your workpiece to use it?


----------



## th62 (Mar 29, 2016)

Holescreek said:


> So you have to reach across the top of your workpiece to use it?


As it says in the second para, it can be used either behind or in front of the work.   But if you are using it from behind you have to be missing your right arm to have to reach across the work.   Silly question really!


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 29, 2016)

For a finer control, rig a link to your tailstock quill and use it to push/pull the actuating handle. Probably less likely to grab off more than it can chew. I have a design that uses that principle.


----------

